

Bill Gates Urges Young Scientists to Consider the "Needs of the Poorest" - bchjam
http://www.scientificamerican.com/blog/post.cfm?id=bill-gates-urges-young-scientists-t-2011-06-26

======
sidcool
I disagree. A research, when begins is independent of its beneficiary. That's
why scientific progress cannot be charted. It's surprising that came from Bill
Gates. Scientists work to solve problems, to unearth secrets of nature, to
create things, not to solve needs of the poor. That is the consequence of
their research.

